# need help in building my pigeon loft



## golem (Mar 3, 2013)

can anyone help me what is an ideal size of a loft for 3 pigeons and 2 hatch-lings...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The first thing you need to know is how many birds you want to keep. Pigeons breed like crazy the 5 birds you have now will be 20 next year. I would look into building some thing along the lines of a red rose loft.
Dave


----------



## golem (Mar 3, 2013)

hmmm.. i think 25 i will keep the rest would be for sale..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

I would start with this.
Dave


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Someone told me when I was getting started to build as big as you can afford.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

golem said:


> hmmm.. i think 25 i will keep the rest would be for sale..


then how many young birds will you be letting hatch beyond the 25 birds you want to keep? you need room for them all while they are waiting to be sold..sometimes they don't sell right away or at all.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would start with a 6 x 8 foot loft.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would do the floor like Talon's new loft, Frame with 2x4s, use the siding/osb board on all sides, put a nice aviary. Very affordable.


----------

